# Addition



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Some pics from a new 3 bathroom addition on an old home. Haven't done residential in a while, so I'm open to constructive criticism, but be gentle


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll try to be gentile. What the heck is the deal with all of the straight pipe?! Look at all of those supports! Are you kidding me?! They sit right where they're supposed to!
Why aren't there a bunch of glued-joint boogers dripping from every solvent joint?
It actually looks like you used the minimum amount of fittings necessary to complete the system...what were you thinking? And a cleanout...a freakin' cleanout before the connection to existing sewer!!! Are you kidding me?!! Sheesh!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What's with painting all the pipe black? Must be trying to hide the sloppy primer.

Seriously, nice work sir. :thumbup:


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously, it looks like a lot for an addition and I like the way you came up off of the lowest wye combo before the cleanout and swung the 90 to hit the horizontal branch clean instead of botching 2 or 3 fittings to get them to meet.
Clevis hangers are rare around here for residential (usually j-hooks) and have a nice look on going into the joists and stringers. Knocking out that temporary support would have made the picture look better, too. Nice job.
Seeing the headers, I can guess that part of the basement is going to be finished and the piping will be concealed with bulkheads. Any plans on an ejector and a bathroom for the finished area to tie into the system? Some pics of the upper level rough in would be nice too.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks good. Why the Clevis and all thread appose to holy iron and carriage bolts?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Looks awesome, very easy to tell your a commercial plumber. rare to see Clevis hanger in residential.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Ha thanks guys 
This basement is actually not full height, just 5'5", so will only be for storage and mechanical stuff. 
I will get some pics of the in-wall rough-in when I go back on Monday. 
ABS is the standard for residential around here, PVC is a hard sell when everyone else is quoting with ABS, so we don't get to use the pretty purple primer unless doing commercial. 
As far as the clevis hangers, I guess I just like using them more than the strapping because I see so many chunks of strapping rust out over time and leave the pipe dangling or sagging. Hangers on rod seem much more secure and permanent to me. Plus the rod gives better fine-tuning adjustment to get the slope just right once the pipe is in. Just my opinion though, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

mighty well done sir


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

And you even used {2} nuts where the threaded rod connects to the clevis hanger...as evidenced by the last picture. Good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice looking work. 
It looks like you do a lot of commercial work. I rarely ever see a home done like that.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> And you even used {2} nuts where the threaded rod connects to the clevis hanger...as evidenced by the last picture. Good work...:thumbsup:


Guess he didn't want any swing in his hangers . Great looking work! 
For the most part all I use is clevis hangers and all thread.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

luv2plum said:


> Ha thanks guys
> This basement is actually not full height, just 5'5", so will only be for storage and mechanical stuff.
> I will get some pics of the in-wall rough-in when I go back on Monday.
> ABS is the standard for residential around here, PVC is a hard sell when everyone else is quoting with ABS, so we don't get to use the pretty purple primer unless doing commercial.
> As far as the clevis hangers, I guess I just like using them more than the strapping because I see so many chunks of strapping rust out over time and leave the pipe dangling or sagging. Hangers on rod seem much more secure and permanent to me. Plus the rod gives better fine-tuning adjustment to get the slope just right once the pipe is in. Just my opinion though, thanks for all the feedback!


Clean looking work. Just curious, why PVC would be preferred over ABS. We use ABS here (residential) just curious why you feel it's superior. I do see it on commercial projects though, not sure why.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Man it seems some parts of the country have it easy.....here what a addition looks like in my neck of the woods....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

All I got so far, gonna hit it back up Monday


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> All I got so far, gonna hit it back up Monday


Hell yea that's a lot harder but more money lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well done I seen the comment about the test tee at the tie in point apparently some plumbers don't know. The hangers are great its nice to know I am not the only one that prefers clevis over strap iron. In my opinion you might as well use duct tape. Proper hanger systems are as important as pipe size.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good stuff 
I used to use all thread and Clevis hangers in tunnels job only , on something like is over kill should of went with Sioux chief zip strap,


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Something like this is overkill*****


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Something like this is overkill*****


Yeah you already said that. Work looks great, what's the problem if customer is okay paying a little more for a quality install. Someone's always gotta hate.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Something like this is overkill*****


What apprentices call overkill, Masters call just doing your job.

If only you knew what it took to produce that kind of craftsmanship.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If you can't do it right don't do it at all. Clevis hangers and all thread nuts and washers will not effect the profit margin ,as much as a job that is done sloppy .


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

You would have lost that job around here!!
Big time overkill!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

texplum0801 said:


> You would have lost that job around here!!
> Big time overkill!


Here we go again. And you would have gotten it right. We know who you think you are.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

texplum0801 said:


> You would have lost that job around here!!
> Big time overkill!


So are fittings. Duct tape is WAY cheaper!! :jester:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Be honest here....the last pic with all the fittings stacked nice and neat....was that staged? lol. really looks good......only thing I don't like is the fernco to transition the abs to pvc. I like a shielded coupling because to keeps the joint aligned.....but thank you for not using transition glue!


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Be honest here....the last pic with all the fittings stacked nice and neat....was that staged?


I know when I was a pup just starting out the first thing the boss made me do on a new project was stock the job and stage all the fittings and pipe in nice neat rows just like in his picture.
Nice work OP


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

luv2plum said:


> Ha thanks guys
> This basement is actually not full height, just 5'5", so will only be for storage and mechanical stuff.
> I will get some pics of the in-wall rough-in when I go back on Monday.
> *ABS is the standard for residential around here, PVC is a hard sell when everyone else is quoting with ABS, so we don't get to use the pretty purple primer unless doing commercial. *
> As far as the clevis hangers, I guess I just like using them more than the strapping because I see so many chunks of strapping rust out over time and leave the pipe dangling or sagging. Hangers on rod seem much more secure and permanent to me. Plus the rod gives better fine-tuning adjustment to get the slope just right once the pipe is in. Just my opinion though, thanks for all the feedback!


So is ABS cheaper than PVC? Never used ABS before. Done repairs to it, but never installed it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Will said:


> So is ABS cheaper than PVC? Never used ABS before. Done repairs to it, but never installed it.


 they use it in the west and north it has been illegal here sense 70 s. Due to the toxic fumes in fires I due believe.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Will said:


> So is ABS cheaper than PVC? Never used ABS before. Done repairs to it, but never installed it.


Around here in western Mass most plumbers use ABS but I think before long they will all be using PVC. The price of ABS gas skyrocketed over the last few years.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a good looking solid job !


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Yep, ABS is much cheaper than PVC in my area. IMO, PVC is a bit superior because of the toxic fumes that are released in a fire and rigidity of PVC (ABS tends to bow badly in the heat). Plus the flame spread rating of some types of PVC is much better. However in wood construction some might argue that flame spread doesn't matter since the place is burning down anyway.

In regards to the comment that this is "overkill" though, it brings me to a bit of a different but related topic: why do we build our homes to a lower standard than we build commercial buildings? Shouldn't it be equal, or if anything, the other way around? Why do we decide that a zip tie is good enough as a pipe support for our homes, but not for our shopping malls? Why do we use combustible materials in the houses that our children grow up in but non-combustible where we go out to eat? This is more of a commentary on the state of our industry, but I would love to see the day that homes have to be built from steel and concrete, cast & copper, fire rated everything, rather than combustible wood, toxic-fume-producing materials and no fire ratings. 

In response to the "overkill on the hangers" comments then: this is what we would be expected to do if it was a commercial building, so that's the standard that I'm going to build someone's home to.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

luv2plum said:


> Yep, ABS is much cheaper than PVC in my area. IMO, PVC is a bit superior because of the toxic fumes that are released in a fire and rigidity of PVC (ABS tends to bow badly in the heat). Plus the flame spread rating of some types of PVC is much better. However in wood construction some might argue that flame spread doesn't matter since the place is burning down anyway.
> 
> In regards to the comment that this is "overkill" though, it brings me to a bit of a different but related topic: why do we build our homes to a lower standard than we build commercial buildings? Shouldn't it be equal, or if anything, the other way around? Why do we decide that a zip tie is good enough as a pipe support for our homes, but not for our shopping malls? Why do we use combustible materials in the houses that our children grow up in but non-combustible where we go out to eat? This is more of a commentary on the state of our industry, but I would love to see the day that homes have to be built from steel and concrete, cast & copper, fire rated everything, rather than combustible wood, toxic-fume-producing materials and no fire ratings.
> 
> In response to the "overkill on the hangers" comments then: this is what we would be expected to do if it was a commercial building, so that's the standard that I'm going to build someone's home to.


Well said sir.


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Well said sir.


Agreed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Like I said before do it right or don't do it at all!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> What apprentices call overkill, Masters call just doing your job. If only you knew what it took to produce that kind of craftsmanship.


. 

Yes I am a apprentice but I know about work too
And I know what it take to do Fine craftsmanship and take pride in it to, I was just stating my Personal opinion, not hate 

That from a brewing factory St Arnold to be exec there in Houston 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Yeah you already said that. Work looks great, what's the problem if customer is okay paying a little more for a quality install. Someone's always gotta hate.


That fine but I ALWAYS give 110% of quality of work no matter the cost.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> If you can't do it right don't do it at all. Clevis hangers and all thread nuts and washers will not effect the profit margin ,as much as a job that is done sloppy .


We'll if you going to do a great job why not put in sch40 PVC is a lot better than that crap ABS 

RIGHT?!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> they use it in the west and north it has been illegal here sense 70 s. Due to the toxic fumes in fires I due believe.



So does PVC


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> .
> 
> Yes I am a apprentice but I know about work too
> And I know what it take to do Fine craftsmanship and take pride in it to, I was just stating my Personal opinion, not hate
> ...



Just curious, Is this what you consider nice work?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Rando said:


> Just curious, Is this what you consider nice work?


Did you see the other two
And yes I freaking do since I am only a 2nd yr


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> So does PVC


 slow down you will get writers cramp. PVC does put off toxic fumes but its flame spread is slower than abs. J hooks are fine in a house but if it is too far for a j hook clevis or band hangers are fine for a quality job but not strap hangers that's just dumb.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Did you see the other two
> And yes I freaking do since I am only a 2nd yr


Easy big guy, not trying to start anything, just an honest question.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Rando said:


> Easy big guy, not trying to start anything, just an honest question.


Well sir you got your answer.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't tell me that I see a stem looking down! That's a big no go,centerline up only. Is this a bad angle or is that pipe piched?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Bad camera angle


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Centerline up only ? 
I never heard of that


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Centerline up only ? I never heard of that


you always put it that way because any sweat or leakage from the valve will not collect on the Handel. Think of it this way what has a high chance of corrosion the only thing that isn't brass or stainless. Also chill water or process water needs to be up so any sweat will evaporate instead of dripping .


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

As promised, photos of the main floor rough-in.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

luv2plum said:


> As promised, photos of the main floor rough-in.


nice work. Do you stub pex out the wall? We use copper stub outs so we can sweat the stub out to the bracket holds tight that way


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> nice work. Do you stub pex out the wall? We use copper stub outs so we can sweat the stub out to the bracket holds tight that way


Pex stub outs with the 90 deg bend clipped to the bracket. I find the 90 bend holds the stub out firm enough and saves an extra joint in the wall. I do like the look of copper stub outs over pex though. Maybe I'll try that next time.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

These are the waterlines in the basement. Insulated Uponor mains with DHWR. Also a shot of the water heater piping. This was my apprentice's first shot at this kind of piping around the water heater, I thought he did well. Expansion tank was installed a few days later on the capped 3/4" line. 
The heater was existing, so we modified it to add the new recirc pump, thermostatic mixing valve and the new DCW, DHW and DHWR connections.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

It is really clean looking work. Colored rings? Those look sweet for sure.


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work! I just did a similar job in a 5' crawlspace. I used allthread and loop hangers.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> slow down you will get writers cramp. PVC does put off toxic fumes but its flame spread is slower than abs. J hooks are fine in a house but if it is too far for a j hook clevis or band hangers are fine for a quality job but not strap hangers that's just dumb.


I'll use J hooks for 2" on down, but, the idea of a 4" J hook holding, under the weight of a water and waste filled line, me no like.
Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Roughing in is my favourite part of the job, I love the look of proper angles, straight pipe, etc. it is obvious when someone takes pride and time for a rough in. Nice work


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Residential plumbing I usually use what it available on jobsite (wood)


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

That cannot possibly be cost effective when you compare material prices saved versus man hours used to make all of them.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

dannyoung85 said:


> That cannot possibly be cost effective when you compare material prices saved versus man hours used to make all of them.


As I have no real experience with clevis hangers, threaded rod, etc. I can make a wooden hanger with the tools I have in the home a lot quicker than if I was to install a commercial grade hanger.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

tim666 said:


> As I have no real experience with clevis hangers, threaded rod, etc. I can make a wooden hanger with the tools I have in the home a lot quicker than if I was to install a commercial grade hanger.


you may think you can make one quicker but you can't . You need to look at it this way somebody is looking at your work do you want it to look professional or do you want it to look like somebody hired a carpenter to plumb this house. The proper way of doing things would be j hooks or clevis hangers. If you really get down to it a wall doesn't cut it for a anchor point when there is joists above either.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

That is a good opinion, but nobody has mistaken my plumbing for anything than certified plumbing work. From framers, contractors, inspectors, homeowners, etc., but it's all cool you feel that way from a couple pictures. I also wasn't saying I could make wooden supports quicker than someone else could install clevis hangers


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I apologize to luv2plumb, I shouldn't have posted my pictures on your thread.
Anyways I like the way you plumb, nice work


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

That's not abs is it? That's illegal in Florida it's used mostly in trailers. Although basements in Florida are basically unground swimming pools so I'm guessing your northern


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry should say underground I have notice that none of us can spell ha ha


----------

